# More Bliss



## SpikeC




----------



## Mike Davis

hahahahahahahah! I love this...


----------



## SpikeC

More food related......


----------



## SpikeC




----------



## tk59

Just thought I add that I've been enjoying these. Thanks, Spike.


----------



## SpikeC

OK, this one is not Bliss, butt in the same vein:


----------



## quantumcloud509

SpikeC said:


> View attachment 5083



Ive had to use that line at one of my old gigs before...

...in reference to the water cartoon...


----------



## swarfrat




----------



## Deckhand

swarfrat said:


>


When the Modernist Cuisine cookbook takes over the world :biggrin::justkidding:


----------



## SpikeC




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## SpikeC




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## SpikeC

Love that one!


----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## quantumcloud509

Lol!


----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## GlassEye




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## Justin0505

swarfrat said:


>



lol, but they must not be in CA, otherwise they'd see the warning sticker:





This is a for-real thing. I was just in CA and the same sticker was on the driver-side window of my rental car.


----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## ecchef

I don't get that last one at all.


----------



## swarfrat




----------



## rami_m

How did I not see this before !!


----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## daveb




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## daveb




----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## daveb

hehe. Love the new tag line.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## daveb




----------



## daveb




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------



## swarfrat




----------

